# The adventures of Charlie and Chestnut!



## Morning_Snow (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi everyone! My name is Morgan, I am 17 going on 18 and work part-time at Sonic Drive-In. I decided to make this blog to keep record of Charlie and Chestnut's life, so I have something to look back on as they get older! I also don't have many other people who enjoy talking about rabbits like you guys do! :tonguewiggle
Anyway!, my bunny adventures started in July almost 2 years ago with Clover. It took forever to convince my family to such a idea, especially since my mother grew up in Mississippi where rabbits were considered farm animals! I did research for so long, and even started saving up for a c and c set up. One day my mom and I were searching Craigslist and came across a ad for a free rabbit, not even ten minutes from our house. Next thing I knew we were on our way to pick her up! My mom eventually became comfortable to the idea, and my room became the "Bunny room" and owning a indoor rabbit became something normal for our family. 
A year later after I got my first permanent babysitting job, my mom allowed me to welcome a boy rabbit into my home. I brought Chestnut home from a breeder, where I was informed that she was both mini lop and a boy. That was not the case, of course, as she was definitely a mix and definitely a girl! I loved her either way, and learned alot from owning TWO female rabbits (oh the constant Chinning and fighting!). I eventually had to build a separate cage, so I built a two story c and c condo where Clover lived on the bottom floor and Chestnut lived on the top. When I eventually got my job at Sonic, I was saving up to get them both spayed on the same day and eventually bond them! I was very excited, and even got in contact with a local vet. 
That was not the case, either, as Clover became very sick and passed away at 2 years old.
I had a really hard time getting over Clover's passing. I blamed myself for so long, and even considered giving up on caring for rabbits. It wasn't until a month later when I saw Charlie that I knew I was ready to welcome another rabbit into my life. This was my second chance at a bonded pair, and my second chance to save a rabbit from a life of neglect. Charlie was from an inexperienced family who accidentally bred their outside rabbits. Charlie had almost no human interaction and was 5 weeks old, barely weaned from his mother, and that is assuming he was completely weaned. She had no clear answer. 
He is the tinest, youngest rabbit I have ever seen! Not even Chestnut was that tiny when I got her and she is a Mini Lop! He currently lives by himself in a 2x2 cage, which is plenty of space for him. I don't know alot about him yet, but I'm hoping to share more about him on here and the bonding process with him and Chestnut as he gets older and is fixed! Thank you all for reading~!
~ Morgan


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 21, 2015)

looks like that they have a attentive owner, at will care for them =0)


----------



## Morning_Snow (Apr 22, 2015)

Lokin4AReason: Thank you! <33
----
Update 1: 
Tonight was a big milestone for Charlie and me! I went to pet him and he let me, followed by him actually trying to sit and play with me while I cleaned the floor of his cage! He seemed to want to play tag with the little hand broom and even licked my hand.:bunny18 I gave him a treat of strawberry and he practically inhaled it(but he got quite full, as you can see he didn't touch the second one). and then after a few binkies he went right to sleep. I think him and I are going to form a good relationship <33 
As for Chestnut, she did her usual- eat, poop, make a mess, then flop over like the fatty she is. :headflick: I love her all the same, though.  I have also noticed she has been very interested in Charlie since I got him, and she almost seems happier. I hope they will be good friends. Goodnight all <33


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 22, 2015)

funny bunnies =0)


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice! I worked at a Sonic when I was 16. Back then we were required to wear roller skates to deliver food. I busted my butt and dropped so many burgers and shakes that after a while they quit scheduling me for car-hopping. Being a teenager was such an awkward part of life.


----------



## Morning_Snow (Apr 24, 2015)

fluffybuns: Haha I could see that happening with me! we aren't required to skate, and I'm stuck in drive-thru everyday, so i'm glad I don't have to worry about that. That had to be embarrassing! 
-----
Update 2: 
Today I was stuck in the ER, but when I got home I rewarded Chestnut and Charlie separated play time between some c and c panels. They seemed very interested with eachother, but when Charlie didn't understand to groom her back, she nipped at him making him scream! That was the first time I heard such a loud noise come out of a bun! I checked him all over and it didn't break skin (Thank goodness) but he was pretty surprised. Chestnut was such a sweet girl, had never bitten before, but after this event she wanted to do nothing but bite and paw me. I think it is because Charlie is a boy. I am more then ready to get her spayed, but the vet I want to go to is so far away, so I want to wait until they are both old enough. Hopefully this attitude does not continue on, or she is going to drive me up the wall! ullhair:


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 24, 2015)

driving up the wall ... that is before or after the hair pulling =0)


----------



## Morning_Snow (Apr 29, 2015)

Update 3:
The other day I preformed my monthly nail clipping/checked them and their bums. First I did Chestnut, who threw a fit as normal.  No scratches this time though! She thumped around her cage a little bit before I broke down and gave her some of her dried banana.
Charlie decided to surprise me today, though. After a big fight to get to his bum, I found out "he" was in fact a she! I am a little disappointed, but nothing I can do about it now! I guess I am cursed with girl buns... All three buns I have/had were suppose to be boys!
I know now that pairing Chestnut and Charlie will be harder, but I won't give up. When Charlie is a year old I will bring her in for her spay. I hope to get Chestnut done sooner since she is already almost 2!


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 29, 2015)

[FONT="Comic [COLOR="Purple"]Hi & welcome, Morgan, Chestnut & Charlie! Congratulations on your "girls!" I'm the happy bunny mom to two Jersey wooly sisters, Faith & Hope. They have a very good bond so far. Just a few minor jealousy issues but they are the best buns I could have asked for! They are my first bunnies & I could not be happier. Hope you will be able to find a good bond with your buns. Hope to keep following your bunny blog. Enjoy your bunny girls! Remember bunny girls just want to have fun!

Tauntz, Faith & Hope[/COLOR]MS"][/FONT]


----------



## Morning_Snow (May 5, 2015)

*Tauntz:* Thank you so much! :sunshine: Faith and Hope sound adorable! I love woolies!! Clover used to get jealous of Chestnut so much even though they had separate play time xD Buns are silly like that  Thanks for commenting and following my bunny blog! <3 

*Update 4:* Last night I had to stay up a little later then usual, so I decided to let them out at the same time. I learned that Charlie is very submissive of Chestnut, and is very very brave. She actually let Chestnut in her cage and they ate cilantro together. When they ran out of cilantro Chestnut decided to actually GROOM her(and Charlie let her do it)! But when she decided to look for cilantro again and couldn't find any she turned into a typical doe and started to chase Charlie. I had to separate, sadly, but I really hope that this was progress. I have been switching literboxes each night after Charlie got adjusted, so I am hoping that helped the situation. 
I also learned this week that our family has to move. This is the first time I am moving with bunnies, so I am hoping it goes well. The only thing I worry about is housing while I take down the C and C cage and construct it back up. :hiding:


----------



## stevesmum (May 5, 2015)

Hey, actually, moving can be a good thing! You will have a totally neutral territory where neither rabbit has been before, and the stress of the move can actually help them bond!


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 6, 2015)

hopefully the move will be a smooth one ... ( but can be stressful at time(s) for either human or pets )

but know the little one(s), they will be more curious and cautious ( got to take photo(s) of that, its priceless at times w/ the look that they have ) =0)

and as mentioned, this may be a good thing ... it ll bond them a bit quicker


----------



## Morning_Snow (Aug 10, 2015)

Update 5:
I am soooo overdue for an update. Charlie has grown so much I can't even recognize her in these pictures! I'd like to start off with saying the move went well. We had some bumps along the way with Charlie and Chestnut, though. It first started with Charlie getting bloat from the move. I am guessing it was due to stress and the vet office I called offered the idea of gas drops since she wouldn't of handled the drive very well. She cleared that up in a few days so luckily I was able to move on to building the cage. I originally made a 3x9 cage going from the inside of the under-the-stairs closet into my room, which they split half and half (so 3x4.5 each). They seemed to not have many problems and loved to bond between the cage bars from cleaning to sleeping. I decided to make the brave move of letting them have playtime together, and no fights! Eventually after a few tests I separated the barriers and instant bond. This move was such a "blessing" for my buns. They are now inseparable! The focus now turned to getting things back in normal with the routine and litterbox using. I had 4 litterboxes in the beginning, and issues arose for Chestnut. Even though they adored eachother, I honestly thought it was an issue of the added space and both of them together. I tried over the whole time I had that cage to get them to use the box again, but that didn't happen. to save my carpets they are now in a 2x5 cage lifted off the floor. I hope to go back to the old set up after I spay them and see how that goes. I am loving the current set up too, we are accident free and no more carpet chewing issues. They are loving eachother and loving the home, and that's all I care about~! 
On a more personal note, the 6th was my 8th birthday and I got a job from home as a nanny/babysitter for my little sisters while my mother goes back to work. This gives me more time to focus on my family, school, and rabbits. Recently I had gotten into growing my own garden and am juggling the idea of starting my own rabbitry for rex rabbits for meat and show. (I might get hate for this... but I hope not. I am free to talking about its benefits!)


----------



## Morning_Snow (Aug 11, 2015)

Photo update as well! 

View attachment 1439267222790.jpg


View attachment 1439267242420.jpg


View attachment 1439267257084.jpg


View attachment 1439267282271.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Aug 11, 2015)

Awww, snuggle bunnies  I'm glad they bonded well and happy belated birthday!


----------

